# Another Bred By made their AKC debut!



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Huge congratulations to you, Seymour and the whole team. How wonderful.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats on the successful outing!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations. Your ear to ear smile is quite evident!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Much congrats - Stunning poodle.


----------

